# Oliva Series V Belicoso Cigar Review - Amazing!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The most incredible cigar I have ever smoked! A must smoke for all cigar lovers!

Read the full review here: Oliva Series V Belicoso Cigar Review - Amazing!


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

I've been wanting to try this one and after reading all the amazing reviews it's going right to the top of my "to buy" list.


----------



## muhren (Aug 19, 2009)

Any thoughts on how it compares to the Maduro wrapped Vs?


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm not big on the maduros. Love the regular V's.


----------

